# How long is salmon in the fridge good for?



## Easton

I got a couple half pound slamon fillets a couple of days ago, ate about three quarters and saved the rest of it in the fridge.  How long is it good for?  I just had salmon two times in three days so I want to give it a rest.


----------



## StirBlue

You should put it into individual portion containers & freeze it as soon as possible. Cooked salmon will probably keep in the refrigerator for about 5-6 days. But don't wait until the last day to freeze it. It is easily thawed and reheated in the microwave. You may keep it in the freezer for 2-3 months.


----------



## GB

I don't trust salmon more than 3 days.


----------



## VeraBlue

Cooked salmon is fine for 3 days.  After that, sayonara salmon.  If you haven't already froze it, it's probably too late.


----------



## buckytom

GB said:
			
		

> I don't trust salmon more than 3 days.


 
you reminded me of a good quote.

"houseguests and fish begin to smell after three days..." benjamin franklin 

easton, how about inviting a guest to a salmon dinner?


----------



## Beeze

3 days tops once ya cook it... I learned this the hard way. ]


----------



## Bilby

The senses test - smell, look, touch and taste. If it fails any of those, or rather if it doesn't pass all of those, chuck it.  Freeze it, or cook it, or cook it in a dish (like pasta) and then freeze it.

I like to make salmon tartare in a large quantity when cheap, and freeze it in small portions. Serving it just before it is fully defrosted in summer is divine.


----------

